# my "jdm", "SE imposter" white b14



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

hows it lookin for now??


----------



## 97sentra (Jun 30, 2003)

nice wheels man, what kind of mods are you running?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

as far as mods... all i got is amagnaflow exhaust and a KnN filter... im actually workin on a custom intake this weekend.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

nice! you should take a pic next to ur car doing jdm poses too! LMAO:d

Ben


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

did you paint those corners yourself?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

lookin tight, you plan on getting SE-L skirts? that would really look great.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

arsenal.... yea i painted the corners myself (krylon stained glass spray)

equivocal... i wish i could find the SE-L skirts for a price other than my arm. ive been lookin for them for a while now


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

sweet sentra man, lovin it!!


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

nice..i was thinking about doing them yellow....but i dont know the legality of that


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nice car , the amber corners clean it up real nice. :thumbup: 

..and is that an Altima and a Z in the last shot i see..


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *nice! you should take a pic next to ur car doing jdm poses too! LMAO:d
> 
> Ben *



So, tell me how do I pose JDM style? 



Those ambers are very nicely done.:thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *nice car , the amber corners clean it up real nice. :thumbup:
> 
> ..and is that an Altima and a Z in the last shot i see..
> 
> *


 
YEA... those are my neighbors


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

if you could shave that front antenna and put a power antenna to the rear passenger quarter panel and put on some j-spec taillights,you got it made. But it still looks nice the way it is


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *if you could shave that front antenna and put a power antenna to the rear passenger quarter panel and put on some j-spec taillights,you got it made. But it still looks nice the way it is *



u know what exalta? i was actually thinkin about going back to the stock red/orange tails and selling my se-l tails to get a more "jdm" look. but i went through such a mission to get the se-limited tails


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

imo your idea sounds good coz those stock amber tails better match the front ambers you have.well,thats my opinion.










http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16650&highlight=super+touring


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

and somehow amber looks better on white cars


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Get yourself a cheapo Sunny bumper and you're set.

Seth


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

you should polish the lips on those rims so that they are chrome, that would really set it off


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

are those the clear corners i sold ya? looks real good


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

HKS20DET said:


> *are those the clear corners i sold ya? looks real good *


yup thanks bro


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I love it... I wish my car looked like an SEL  

-James

Ps, who's the cutie in your car in the last picture


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

better question is what is up with the 350z in the background of that last pic


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *I love it... I wish my car looked like an SEL
> 
> -James
> 
> Ps, who's the cutie in your car in the last picture  *



oh james.... ur gonna cause a flame!! its my SISTER moving my car!!! my gf was inside getting ready. so wait james... ur lookin at my sis! jk -Dag


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

wish my paint was still in that good shape


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *wish my paint was still in that good shape *


yea... my paint is pretty good except for my front bumper, my boy f'ed it up in an "accident"


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks really good bro. That is what my car is gonna look like hopefully by the end of the summer. Except I will have SE-L sides, and paint the rear reflector white.

Which magnaflow muffler is that? And do you have a full exhaust, or just the muffler?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i forgot the exact model of the magnaflow muffler, but its only the muffler.


----------

